# بحاجه إلى برنامج tora



## القيصرY (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



لو أحد يعرف رابط لتحميل برنامج tora للبرمجه الخطية في بحوث العمليات 

نرجوا وضعه هنا .. لأن بحاجه إليه ..

و لتعم الفايده الجميع و شكرآ .​


----------



## E 7 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحباااا​ 
اتمنى باني افيدك ^_^​ 
عندك 2 links​ 
نزل الملف واستخدم winzip عسب تفك الضغط​ 
واختار tora.exe​ 
http://up4.m5zn.com/download-2009-10-8-08-n9da6m618.cab​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/138516065/10084901/tora.html​ 

والسموحه على القصور :56:​


----------



## القيصرY (9 أكتوبر 2009)

كفيت ووفيت أخي /e 7 .

جزاك الله خير .





وشكرآ​


----------

